# Best street project car?



## Synaps3 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm looking for what people's opinions are of what the ideal project car would be given the following contstraints.

1. already have a good reliable daily driver
2. enjoyable to drive
3. looks agressive (or can be made to look agresssive)
4. very fast in a straight line
5. good handling
6. Say $50,000 total to work on the car, including buy cost.
7. Road Legal
8. luxurious in a sport way, for two.

So which car would you buy (used) to become a speed demon and terror of the road? Theres nothing wrong with ricey looks as long as its actually a japanese car and has performance to match.

Some thoughts I've come up with.

1. BMW Z4 - Big engine bay, small curb weight, good looks. Lots of engine replacement potential.
2. Lotus elise/exige - would demand engine replacement to be fast in a line
3. Toyota Supra - Just so much you can do if you find one of those mark IV twin turbos.
3. Nissan Skyline GT-R - everyone is impressed by it's stats, but I dont like the paddle shifter, or the styling.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

You didn't list it, but I have always wanted to mod the sh!t out of a corvette. There are hundreds of different performance products out there for a vette, and you could make that thing a real beast. I'm thinking of making a vette my next car. Out of the box they've got it all, great handling, braking, and loads of hp and torque.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

Mod a mustang and save 30k.


....or you can do a 350Z (used). For 50k you can hit 600-700 hp easily and have it look like it as well. there's TONS of aftermarket parts for it. Hell, if you were in MD, I'd help you build it as I have LOTS of parts connections for Nissans. I used to be sponsored by a Nissan performance company. I get parts at cost.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Acura NSX. Might be a little on the higher end price-wise.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

LMC said:


> Acura NSX. Might be a little on the higher end price-wise.


they're kinda a PIA when it comes to modifications. For instance, the stock stereo head unit can't be replaced without hand-making a new dash. Also, each speaker has it's own amplifier. It's just an example, but you get the idea.

That's the reason I'd say get the 350Z


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Synaps3 said:


> I'm looking for what people's opinions are of what the ideal project car would be given the following contstraints.
> 
> 1. already have a good reliable daily driver
> 2. enjoyable to drive
> ...


I'd go with a Z4 or Lotus. The problem with lotus though is their reliability, they start breaking down as you drive off the lot.

A friend mods MKIV Supras. His current one has about 650hp to the wheels. You can probably get one in the 30's-40's. A new Skyline GT-R is retailing at 80k I believe, so that one's a pipe dream.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

Why not buy an old muscle car? For 50k you can build one hell of a goat or 442! Those, when done right, are far more eye-catching than anything new.


----------



## jetter2 (May 28, 2007)

GBauer said:


> Why not buy an old muscle car? For 50k you can build one hell of a goat or 442! Those, when done right, are far more eye-catching than anything new.


x2


----------



## Sal Collaziano (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree with Ryan. I'm thinking about a C4 Corvette (extremely cheap) because they handle amazingly well, are very comfortable for a small car, are very light, look nice and are becoming rare. Having one of these in the 11s or 12s would make for an excellent sleeper.. Even C5s are becoming very inexpensive - and the amount of modifications you can do is almost endless.. The ONLY issue is having mechanics work on them. If you're planning on doing everything yourself, than no big deal. Otherwise, even something like brakes has to be done by a specially skilled mechanic. I remember taking my C4 to a few regular shops for minor things - and they had to call their "Corvette guy" in to do them...



Ryan M said:


> You didn't list it, but I have always wanted to mod the sh!t out of a corvette. There are hundreds of different performance products out there for a vette, and you could make that thing a real beast. I'm thinking of making a vette my next car. Out of the box they've got it all, great handling, braking, and loads of hp and torque.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

My buddy is building a Factory Five Cobra right now. With FE big block, Tremec 5 speed and a lot of custom stuff. It's going to come in around the low $40's.
.


----------

